# [SOLVED] Dropbox tray icon gone, dropbox not working



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi there,

So my dropbox has stopped working on my win 7 pc. It started first with the tray icon disappearing and now it doesn't sync or anything at all.

I tried writing to dropbox support but they said they didn't have time to respond to my enquiry (something along those lines), so here I am asking you guys.

A little info that might be relevant. When my computer was set up, it was given the name PC. I wanted to change that, so I found a resource that explained how. A little registry editing and some other stuff. I don't know if this has had an effect or not, but thought I should mention it anyways.

Hope you can help.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Dropbox tray icon gone, dropbox not working*

Did the PC name change coincide with dropbox not working...when you change your PC name is that when dropbox started acting up?


----------



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Dropbox tray icon gone, dropbox not working*

To be honest, I can't be 100% certain. But as I did post about the name changing I do suspect it could be the problem. If it indeed is, I have no idea how to fix it.


----------



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Dropbox tray icon gone, dropbox not working*

Went back onto their website and tried reinstalling again. This time with the offline installer. This worked. So it seems my issues were related to the regular installer. No idea why, but the problem is fixed now.


----------

